# Gar question



## smuckinphartass (Apr 29, 2012)

I've seen videos of people using tin snips to breach the scaly backs of gar for above-the-spine fillets. I have also watched folks scale fish with vinegar. Do you suppose vinegar is acidic enough to loosen scales from a gar?
Experience?
Anecdotes?
Hearsay?


----------

